# Motherboard no enciende despues de una descarga electrica



## faivy (Mar 31, 2016)

Como puedo solucionar problema con motherboard Dg41ty que no enciende despues de una descarga electrica provocada por un mal tiempo? ...


----------



## yorsk2004 (Mar 31, 2016)

faivy dijo:


> Como puedo solucionar problema con motherboard Dg41ty que no enciende despues de una descarga electrica provocada por un mal tiempo? ...



Primero lo primero.

¿Hay voltaje en el toma corriente?
La fuente ¿está funcionando?
¿Le esta llegando alimentación a la board?


----------



## faivy (Mar 31, 2016)

Eso que me preguntas si el led que indica que esta llegando corriente esta encendido cuando se conecta a la linea, lo otro, cuando pruebas a cortocircuitar el cable verde con en negro el ventilador del fan funciona lo que el micro no se calienta de aqui deduzco que el modulador de ancho de pulso está defectuoso.


----------



## yorsk2004 (Mar 31, 2016)

Si tienes otra fuente verifica si con esa si enciende el PC.

Si no tiene otra entonces:

Desconecta todo lo que pueda estar conectado a tu fuente y tu board (discos duros, unidades, tarjetas pci, etc), excepto la alimentación a la board y al procesador, trata de encender el PC.

Si no enciende trata de arrancarla como tu ya sabes, sin nada conectado a ella, sin nada, y verifica voltajes de los conectores.

Ahora conecta una carga, por ejemplo un disco duro, enciéndala de nuevo y verificas voltajes.

Si ya destapo la fuente, entonces verifica fusible, puente de diodos, inspección visual, verifica los transistores de conmutación y diodos rápidos de potencia.

Si la fuente parece estar fallando dirígete a este tema https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/reparando-fuente-atx-14773/


----------



## torres.electronico (Mar 31, 2016)

Yo haria una prueba de fuente con una carga chica y si funciona, sacaria la ram y veria si da falla...Tiene el MB puesto el piezo? Si no lo tiene puesto va a ser dificil escuchqr el codigo sonoro...
Si fue una descarga y la fuente sigue viva, el siguiente paso es la RAM...chequea, comenta opina


----------



## faivy (Mar 31, 2016)

Todas estas pruebas las he hecho sin la RAM puesta y no emite sonido


----------



## yorsk2004 (Mar 31, 2016)

Y tiene el speaker - zumbador conectado, algunas ni siquiera lo tienen.


----------



## faivy (Mar 31, 2016)

la motherboard trae una bocinita por defecto


----------



## Lucho LP (Mar 31, 2016)

Si ya te aseguraste el buen funcionamiento de la fuente, pregunto: borraste la BIOS entre todas las pruebas que hiciste?
Proba hacer eso y luego tratá de arrancar solamente el MB, sin disco ni memorias ni nada. Solo MB y procesador. 
Si no responde ahí, estás ante una posible destrucción del procesador o del MB...
Saludos!


----------



## tiago (Abr 21, 2016)

Si tienes la tienes conectada por cable al Router o a la línea telefónica, el integrado de red se habrá ido al cielo.
Es una avería típica. La placa no arranca.

Saludos.


----------

